# EMF vom Java code...



## lumo (24. Okt 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe bis jetzt meine applikation so aufgebaut, dass ich aus meinem datenbank modell eine javaklasse entwickle und diese dann in der rcp verwende (und per JFace databinding binde)

jetzt möchte ich das ganze aber noch (nachträglich) mit EMF verpacken (support von undo/redo etc...)

geht das?
finde nur tutorials wie ich EMF modelliere und daraus Java klassen generiere...

ich habe gelesen dass ich mit EMF Compare dann auch modelle sauber importieren kann (denn die implementierung eines import-managers steht mir auch noch bevor...)

erleuchtet mich, google schaffts nich


----------



## Wildcard (24. Okt 2011)

Du musst zunächst mal Interfaces aus deinen Klassen extrahieren und dann die interfaces mit EMF Annotations ausstatten (ist dokumentiert wie das geht). Dann kannst du daraus ein Ecore und genmodel erzeugen. Danach würde ich generieren (in ein anderes Package) und dann beim ersten mal händisch mergen (dort wo du custom code brauchst). Ab dann kannst du dann wahlweise die Interfaces direkt ändern, oder im Ecore Arbeiten und hast einen Round Trip.


----------



## lumo (24. Okt 2011)

Das klingt gut, denn ich hab mein datenmodell sowieso schon mit Interfaces und Implementierungen getrennt! Werde mir das gleich morgen mal anschauen, danke für den Tipp!


----------

